# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Husky, all-terrain mobile robot, Clearpath Robotics Inc., unmanned vehicle robotics, Kitchener, Southern Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Clearpath Robotics Inc

Home Page - clearpathrobotics.com/husky

----------


## Airicist

Husky A200 with Velodyne HDL-32E at Ivey Le
December 29, 2014




> This is the Mining Systems Laboratory's (msl.engineering.queensu.ca) Husky robot equipped with several sensors, including a Voldyne HDL-32E LiDAR, scanning a rock face near Ivey Lea, Ontario, Canada. Although the video isn't particularly exciting, it represents a first step in some of our new robotic geotechnical research.

----------


## Airicist

Husky+Myo

Published on Jun 12, 2015




> Our friends at Thalmic Labs let us use a beta version of the Myo Gesture Control arm band. Naturally, we used it to move our Husky around. Check it out!

----------


## Airicist

University of Coimbra's minesweeping Husky

Published on Sep 8, 2015




> University of Coimbra, located in Portugal, was awarded a Clearpath Husky Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) in 2012 as part of Clearpath's Partnerbot Grand Program. The team has achieved leaps and bounds through their research to determine better methods of detecting and removing landmines in war-torn countries.

----------


## Airicist

Husky UGV integration with UR5 arm & 3-finger gripper

Published on May 11, 2016




> Just one of our latest Husky integrations with a Universal Robots UR5 arm and Robotiq 3-finger gripper

----------


## Airicist

MINOTAUR & Husky UGV

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> Charles River Analytics and their teammate, 5D Robotics, are developing an intuitive soldier-machine interface for controlling robotic leader-follower systems in small team operations. The Multi-modal Interface for Natural Operator Teaming with Autonomous Robots, or MINOTAUR, fuses multiple proven leader-tracking and robot control technologies to provide a reliable, hands-free interface for Warfighters operating in challenging environments. 
> 
> They chose the Husky UGV as the mobile plaform for testing MINOTAUR in the field.

----------


## Airicist

Husky UGV - mobile robotic platform

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> Husky Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) is a mobile robotic platform built for rough, all-terrain environments. Unlike other robotic platforms, Husky is durable and can easily incorporate a variety of payloads including sensors, manipulators and additional customization.

----------


## Airicist

Husky UGV - farming applications

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> Husky is a medium sized robotic development platform with a large payload capacity and power systems accommodate an extensive variety of payloads, customized to meet research needs. Stereo cameras, LIDAR, GPS, IMUs, manipulators and more can be added to the UGV by our integration experts. The Husky’s rugged construction and high-torque drivetrain can take your research where no other robot can go. Husky is fully supported in ROS with community driven Open Source code and examples.

----------


## Airicist

Dual UR5 Arm Husky Integration

Published on Feb 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Rapid outdoor/indoor 3D mapping with a Husky UGV"

by Nicholas Charron
July 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Husky UGV unboxing and getting started

Published on Apr 9, 2019




> Unboxing and getting started with a Husky UGV mobile robot with Dave Niewinski, Software Engineer at Clearpath Robotics. Stay tuned for more episodes!

----------

